# Project '53 Monark spare parts build



## ditchpig (Nov 28, 2021)

*Wanted a frame to run these Sturmey Archer drum brakes on. Tires look so skinny sitting in that frame. Will be putting cream tires on soon. Looking for a pair of 80's shimano road weighted platform pedals.. called aramac? or something similar I think. 'Adamas' I just found some.....
Cranks are old bmx 180 Profile Racing with a 5 bolt ring adapter. You can see that I cut a drop bar and exteded it with syncros long barends. Getting some bare brass repro Royal Enfield brake levers and using a cute brass bar mounted choke lever for the 3-speed shifter. Found some new fabric covered cable housings for a period look. Will try match the fork to the faded frame plum colour. Have a line on a hairpin saddle that I might try and a 7/8 adjustable tom drum mount shaft for a seatpost. Might fail before I get to the mailbox...... will post progress images if there's any interest. Fun!*


----------



## ian (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm liking it all. The tires do look a little thin but the ride is cool all around. I'm in the process of a '53 SK build with a kickback hub ( maybe ) and a Worksman forebrake, orange bricks and raw metal frame. I'll be watching your build.....
Ian


----------



## ditchpig (Nov 29, 2021)

ian said:


> I'm liking it all. The tires do look a little thin but the ride is cool all around. I'm in the process of a '53 SK build with a kickback hub ( maybe ) and a Worksman forebrake, orange bricks and raw metal frame. I'll be watching your build.....
> Ian



Thanks for sure! Can't get wider/fatter tires for those kooky British rims. But will at least look better w/creams. Have the original balloon fenders too but would have to do some body work to fit with these forks and would likely make the tire size appear even odder. Kickback would be nice and clean...Looking up a Worksman....not familiar with them. Will be doing more on warmer, dryer days. Thanks again for the reply. 
Kryn


----------



## ian (Nov 29, 2021)

Worksman forebrake is similar to a Schwinn as far as I know.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 30, 2021)

Cool looking ride !


----------



## vincev (Dec 1, 2021)

Cool bike and liking whats behind it.


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 1, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Cool looking ride !



I'm thinking you may be referring to our  '63 microbus? Yes it's also been a fun project. Just as hard to find parts for...... and if you meant the Monark...thanks as well! You know it's mostly all been done before but it's fun to come up with something a little different. Looking forward to putting  this one together. Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 1, 2021)

vincev said:


> Cool bike and liking whats behind it.



'63 microbus we've owned for 26 years (before they got insane) Thanks!


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 1, 2021)

I think I should be posting future build progress in the 'project rides' forum...didn't realize it would fit there.....my bad! Sorry - just being Canadian......


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 2, 2021)

I just built a bare metal Cruiser out of extra Monark parts. Used tandem wheels to get the heavy spoke look, and the Sunlite 26" x 2.250s diamond cut tread. They fill the bike up nicely.


----------



## ian (Dec 2, 2021)

ditchpig said:


> I think I should be posting future build progress in the 'project rides' forum...didn't realize it would fit there.....my bad! Sorry - just being Canadian......



No worries eh! JK


----------



## ian (Dec 2, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> I just built a bare metal Cruiser out of extra Monark parts. Used tandem wheels to get the heavy spoke look, and the Sunlite 26" x 2.50s diamond cut tread. They fill the bike up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 1520962



Man, I'm definitely diggin' this ride. Those tires!.......I'm in the process of a similar build, just waiting for the postman to bring a thread cutting die to add threads to a springer fork that doesn't quite fit. I did have some drop centers with 11 ga spokes and will be hooking up a forebrake when I figger out the cable situation.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 2, 2021)

ian said:


> Man, I'm definitely diggin' this ride. Those tires!.......I'm in the process of a similar build, just waiting for the postman to bring a thread cutting die to add threads to a springer fork that doesn't quite fit. I did have some drop centers with 11 ga spokes and will be hooking up a forebrake when I figger out the cable situation.



Ya, I must admit, I don't lace my wheels, that's why I used the tandems to get the heavier spokes. After all these years, I need to learn how. It would open up so many more options to me on my "Fun" bikes.


----------



## ian (Dec 2, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Ya, I must admit, I don't lace my wheels, that's why I used the tandems to get the heavier spokes. After all these years, I need to learn how. It would open up so many more options to me on my "Fun" bikes.



So far, I've laced 6-7 wheels. I just went for it ( with YT help ) and only had to redo the first 5


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 2, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> I just built a bare metal Cruiser out of extra Monark parts. Used tandem wheels to get the heavy spoke look, and the Sunlite 26" x 2.250s diamond cut tread. They fill the bike up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 1520962



Now I want to find a tank! Looks nasty!


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 19, 2021)

Progress... found some cream tires that fit these kooky British rims, and always liked these Shimano pedals, cool seatpost I repurposed... Still waiting for some brass brake levers and brass shifter so I can put it on the bar.


----------



## ian (Dec 19, 2021)

ditchpig said:


> Now I want to find a tank! Looks nasty!



I might have one that fits. PM me.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Dec 23, 2021)

ditchpig said:


> Progress... found some cream tires that fit these kooky British rims, and always liked these Shimano pedals, cool seatpost I repurposed... Still waiting for some brass brake levers and brass shifter so I can put it on the bar.
> 
> View attachment 1530404
> 
> ...



Wait, is the layback angle of that seat post adjustable? That's pretty cool!


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 23, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Wait, is the layback angle of that seat post adjustable? That's pretty cool!



Yup, Sir! The seatpost is a repurposed adjustable 60's Pearl drum arm for holding a tom on the bass drum. It's 7/8".  You saw it here first!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Dec 23, 2021)

ditchpig said:


> Yup, Sir! The seatpost is a repurposed adjustable 60's Pearl drum arm for holding a tom on the bass drum. It's 7/8".  You saw it here first!



Okay, that's one of the coolest repurposed parts I've ever seen on a bicycle! You'll have to let us know just how sturdy that is once you get a chance to put some miles on your Monark!


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 23, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Okay, that's one of the coolest repurposed parts I've ever seen on a bicycle! You'll have to let us know just how sturdy that is once you get a chance to put some miles on your Monark!



Thanks! I've only ridden her around the block a few times so far but I'm not seeing or feeling any problems with it. Looks better lowered into the frame a bit more and without the SA shifter bolted to it.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Dec 23, 2021)

ditchpig said:


> Thanks! I've only ridden her around the block a few times so far but I'm not seeing or feeling any problems with it. Looks better lowered into the frame a bit more and without the SA shifter bolted to it.



Well I look forward to seeing the end result! You've got a sweet project going here!


----------



## ian (Dec 24, 2021)

Took the '50 CWC Roadmaster out between snow , sleet, hail, and wind along the Riverwalk. 38 degrees and a stiff onshore breeze. Hey! It's the PNW.....Merry Christmas to all the Cabe people.


----------



## ian (Dec 24, 2021)

ian said:


> Took the '50 CWC Roadmaster out between snow , sleet, hail, and wind along the Riverwalk. 38 degrees and a stiff onshore breeze. Hey! It's the PNW.....Merry Christmas to all the Cabe people.
> 
> View attachment 1533277
> 
> ...



Oooops!! Wrong thread.......


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 24, 2021)

ian said:


> Oooops!! Wrong thread.......



No probs! Looks like it was a really cool ride......noticed the oem 58-60 volksy tail light lens.... nice!
Keep the faith....Merry Christmas!
Kryn


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 5, 2022)

Somebody stop me! Need a place to put the mail and maybe a cool way to transport a few pops.


----------

